# VMWare Workstation Pro 16 Mausrad funktioniert nicht



## Berako (23 Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich verwende VMWare Workstation Pro 16.2.3 mit VMWare Tool 12.05 
Mein Scrollrad der Logitech-Mouse (USB-Kabellos-Set mit Tastatur) funktioniert auf der Host-Seite
einwandfrei aber auf der virtuellen Seite überhaupt nicht. Habt Ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2022)

Hast du smooth scroll eingeschaltet in den Logitec Optionen?


----------



## Berako (23 Juni 2022)

Ich habe jetzt gerade mal alle Logitec-Software deinstalliert auf dem Host und siehe da, es funktioniert. Merkwürdig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Juni 2022)

Berako schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gerade mal alle Logitec-Software deinstalliert auf dem Host und siehe da, es funktioniert. Merkwürdig.


Auf den einschlägigen VM-Ware Seiten findet man häufig etwas zu Problemen mit Logitec. Meist liegt es 
an den Einstellungen innerhalb der Logitec Software ( wie z.B. das aktivierte smooth scroll ). Das würde
erklären, warum es nach der Deinstallation der Logitec Software funktioniert.


----------



## Berako (23 Juni 2022)

Danke Dir. Ich lasse die Software von Logitech weg, brauche sie eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht


----------

